

Electrolyzed water called a 'miracle liquid' - chaostheory
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-magicwater23-2009feb23,0,821096,full.story

======
kqr2
This thread pretty much debunks the "miracle liquid":

[http://www.boingboing.net/2009/02/23/electrolyzed-
water-a.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2009/02/23/electrolyzed-
water-a.html#comments)

